# Canon EOS-1D X Firmware 2.0.8 Spotted



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 14, 2015)

```
<p>It looks like Canon is readying a firmware update for the EOS-1D X.</p>
<p>A <a href="http://www.dforum.net/showthread.php?t=655783" target="_blank">forum member at dforum.net</a> found firmware 2.0.8 installed on his camera after it had came back from Canon service. The latest firmware for the EOS-1D X is 2.0.7</p>
<p>There’s no word on what updates and fixes are included in the new firmware.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><em>thanks Adrian</em></p>
```


----------



## plam_1980 (Aug 14, 2015)

Today's announcement: new firmware 8)


----------



## pedro (Aug 14, 2015)

although it is an other level...how much time did pass between the last 7D fw update and the 7DII announcement? so this might be cookie for all those who are about to wear out their trusty pro gear...


----------



## BL (Aug 14, 2015)

please oh please let this update give me more "my menu" pages :-\


----------



## unfocused (Aug 14, 2015)

pedro said:


> although it is an other level...how much time did pass between the last 7D fw update and the 7DII announcement? so this might be cookie for all those who are about to wear out their trusty pro gear...



If you mean the major 7D firmware upgrade that added additional functionality, it was two years prior to the release of the 7DII. But, it doesn't sound like this is a major upgrade, like that was.


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 14, 2015)

Not a major update..... If it was, they would have said so....

Probably some bug fixes that are so rare almost nobody has experienced them....


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> Not a major update..... If it was, they would have said so....
> 
> Probably some bug fixes that are so rare almost nobody has experienced them....



wonder how Canon found these


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2015)

2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus. 

Or something like that.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus.
> 
> Or something like that.



;D


----------



## RGF (Aug 14, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus.
> 
> Or something like that.



wow - wonder how anyone found the error FL. Spelling error is not surprising. Perhaps the FL error requires that there was a 17-40 lens on just previously and the FL was set to 38-40 and F8


----------



## eml58 (Aug 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus.
> 
> Or something like that.



That's actually funny, probably correct as well, gave me an early morning laugh in any case, Thanks.


----------



## Ebrahim Saadawi (Aug 15, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus.
> 
> Or something like that.



HAHHAHA! 

golden stuff!

But aside from joking (very good joking that is!) I wonder what would they add/fix at this point for the 1Dx.


----------



## whatta (Aug 15, 2015)

OMG, how exciting news it is :


----------



## RGF (Aug 15, 2015)

Wish the Canon would upgrade the firmware to have multiple my menu panels, like the 7D M2. 

I find that feature very handy


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 15, 2015)

RGF said:


> Wish the Canon would upgrade the firmware to have multiple my menu panels, like the 7D M2.
> 
> I find that feature very handy



Canon will keep the 1D X crippled by not adding this feature, forcing users to upgrade to the 1D X II to get it.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> 2.0.7 —> 2.0.8 ... fixes a phenomenon where the EF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 II would report an incorrect focal length value in the EXIF data when set to a zoom range of 42-45mm, and corrects a spelling error in the Hindi language menus.
> 
> Or something like that.



[size=14pt]This may be followed by an EOS 5D Mark III firmware 1.3.[size=8pt]4 which corrects some spelling errors only.[/size][/size]


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 16, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Wish the Canon would upgrade the firmware to have multiple my menu panels, like the 7D M2.
> ...



I really hope you are wrong about this


----------



## msatter (Aug 19, 2015)

Answer from Canon in the original forum: http://www.dforum.net/showpost.php?p=2124651&postcount=39

Improved half pressed shutter button and available in September.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 19, 2015)

Yes, finally! The half press was unusable... :


----------



## tpatana (Aug 19, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Yes, finally! The half press was unusable... :



Hmm... so what's wrong with the half press?


----------



## msatter (Aug 19, 2015)

The camera does a lot of things when the button is half pressed. Which thing or things that will be described when the new firmware becomes official.

To me it seems me, that firmware can't change how the half press feels. There is no controllable feedback build-in any button on that camera according to me.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 20, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, finally! The half press was unusable... :
> ...



Absolutely nothing, I thew in a "said no one ever"-smiley at the end there.

Pretty much everybody with a 1dx uses BBF anyway so I can't see what this is about. 

The button they should do something about is the bottom left "file-size/format" button, I never change from raw yet it can't be programmed to do anything else.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 20, 2015)

Viggo said:


> The button they should do something about is the bottom left "file-size/format" button, I never change from raw yet it can't be programmed to do anything else.



Maybe they'll make it optionally a direct print button.


----------



## msatter (Aug 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > The button they should do something about is the bottom left "file-size/format" button, I never change from raw yet it can't be programmed to do anything else.
> ...



If it would be Airpint button it would even be welcomed by owners.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 20, 2015)

Viggo said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



I guess I'm the exception who doesn't have BFF activated. Tried few times, doesn't help on my shooting so reverted back.


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 20, 2015)

tpatana said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > tpatana said:
> ...



Same. I switched my BBF to change to spot metering.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 20, 2015)

R1-7D said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



Hmm, that's actually clever. Might fit my shooting better. What other options were there?


----------



## IgotGASbadDude (Aug 20, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> If it would be Airpint button it would even be welcomed by owners.



THIS x 1,000,000! ;D ;D


----------

